# Help with Schrader wood stove



## 985speed (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello All.

Found this site and this forum is great.  So much good info! 

Looking for a bit of help with an old Schrader wood stove I have.  It has a rectangle 4" x 12" chimney vent instead of a standard round pipe.  This sq.in. area is 48" whereas an 8" circle has 50 sq.in.  I am installing this stove in my shop and have questions about what I size chimney piping I should be using.  Right now I have a piece of 6" pipe welded to the back of it but this round has a sq.in of only 28".  It burns good and hot now but it's only got a few feet of chimney on it.  Once properly installed, I am going to have about 12' of vertical pipe inside before I cut through the side and add a stack.  With this much vertical right off the back of the stove, do you think I should run 6" or 8" chimney?










Thanks!
JB


----------



## bholler (Nov 8, 2017)

8"


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 11, 2017)

Agree on 8", and I would not make the transition like that.  Too restrictive.


----------

